# Pike Pool 8-23-04



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Took brother toot out for a few hours this evening. Water was really muddy and full of debris. He managed to catch his first flatheads. Biggest 6.5lb. Also 1 small channel. I caught 1 small channel. Didn't stay long with all the debris headed back before dark. Will try again soon.
Bob


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks like you guys had fun,the pic is a little blury though  Daryl


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Way to go Toot. Just another member of the family to catch more fish than the old man!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Come on Bob, you gonna take that from Jr.  JEEZE US !!!!! he catches a few flatheads and he thinks he is DA CATKING !!!  By the way, looks like toot is just glad to get his first. THE CATKING !!!


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

I just let the yungin's talk. I've whipped him so many times it's not fun anymore!


----------



## toot (May 8, 2004)

Yes I had fun. Don`t get to go that much. Thanks for the ride bro. Hopefully the first of many flatheads to catch. Look-out Rob!  Bubba, I think "trucks" right,,A little blury. Maybe it`s those PIXELS we talked about when I said I wanted to get a digital camera


----------



## wrinklepig (Jun 11, 2004)

Hey !! Way To Go There Toot!! Now You Are Part Of The Flathead Club.. Now The 4 Of Us Need To Go Out And Have Our Own Comp. And See Who Is The Best! How Does That Sound?? That Would Be A Blast!!!


----------



## toot (May 8, 2004)

Thanks Michael. It will probably be pretty hard to get us all together at 1-time. Don`t forget it would be 4plus one (woody).I think Bubba said Rob going to be on the run out west for a while here and there. Plus you need Rob for the ride, cause it would have to be Bubba and I {the older-wiser} against yuns yungins. Works for me


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Thats it, yins two ********* are done for. Mike, I'll meet you at Pants-n-Nat and then we are off to kick some butts. The bad thing is that I will collect all the bait, bait the hooks for both of you, and then have to listen to you cry from the whippen!

And CB, you couldn't count the # of times you out fished me on one hand if the other were missing.


----------

